# Wave-2 or Samsung Ace ?



## brijeshtr (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I have shortlisted Samsung Wave-2 and Samsung Ace... and planning to buy one of them.

However, I have to finalize the one which has better camera.

I know that wave-2 can make 720p videos and Ace cannot make meaningful videos... but my criteria is Still-photos and not the video.

Please help me decide which one of these 2 will shoot better still-photos.

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 10, 2011)

^Both the phones are equally good clickers.
IMO you should get Wave II though.


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks Terabyte.

yes, both have 5 MP cameras... but I am looking at actual quality of still-photos in terms of sharpness, contrast, color rendering, resolved details etc

would appreciate details. 

thanks.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 11, 2011)

^When I said both are equally good I really meant it.
I have read a numerous reviews and they have praised both the phone's camera equally.
If you are still unsatisfied with my reply you can wait for others to reply 

BTW if you want a camera phone have a look at Nokia C7 or you get N8 for 20k these days!


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Terabyte,

thanks for your reply and I liked your crisp answer... so based on your response my vote now goes to Wave-2

btw Nokia N8 was initially in my list because of it's photo and videographic capabilities... but lots of reviews suggest that Symbian just sucks... touch sensitivity is not good

however, even Wave-2 doesn't have Android but Bada... though I have heard Bada is good enough...

would welcome comments on the above.

thanks!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

Bada is a semi-smartphone platform. i have not used Wave II or Bada 1.1 based mobile but the entry level Wave series is good if you don't want to play with all the available settings & happy with whatever is provided. easy to use but lack of features and hardly any DEV/community support makes most peoples go for Android.

all in all it is usable & simple. but lacks lot of default app. so consider that.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 12, 2011)

@OP- *There is no possible comparison between Android and bada*. But being said that as I guess that your budget is around 15k, so I'd suggest you Wave II. Now hold on here, I was the one who furiously hated bada, but this news seems kinda positive, Bada 2.0.1 OS screenshots leak, UI change imminent - GSMArena.com news, and I am sure bada 2.0.1 will be available for Wave II, in fact the beta was running in it. Now if you want more application, more freedom then you may go for G-Ace, but to me Wave II will have an edge, just a little bit though.


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 12, 2011)

Sam, and ithehappy... thank you so much to both of you...

I am not an applications freak and will mostly be content wih default things...

@ithehappy -- interesting info --- when is this new version of Bada 2.0.1 expected to start shipping in with Wave-2... should I hold my purchase till then... I will go purchase now with the old version (2.0  ...I guess) itself if you think that upgrade to new version will be possible/allowed and easy...

pl bear with my ignorance.

thanks!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 12, 2011)

brijeshtr said:


> Sam, and ithehappy... thank you so much to both of you...


You are very Welcome.


brijeshtr said:


> I am not an applications freak and will mostly be content wih default things...


Then go for the Wave II eyes closed.


brijeshtr said:


> @ithehappy -- interesting info --- when is this new version of Bada 2.0.1 expected to start shipping in with Wave-2... should I hold my purchase till then... I will go purchase now with the old version (2.0  ...I guess) itself if you think that upgrade to new version will be possible/allowed and easy...


I don't know when it will come but I can say by the time it releases Wave II may not be in production anymore . Anyway, don't worry, when it gets released, you will just need to do a simple update.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually Wave II has be kept in production. According to the roadmap Samsung pulished a few months ago for Bada devices, none of the new models actually equal the hardware inside Wave II. So, i guess it would still be the flagship Bada device this year. 
@OP - You can go for Wave II even now. The update, when available, would be pretty easy to make manually as its an official one. You would probably need a PC with internet connection or a place with good wifi signal. If you are not into lots of applications, go for Wave II eyes closed, as ithehappy said.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 14, 2011)

There should be a Wave 833 and another Wave that would basically add NFC to the Wave II sometime this year.

As for camera, I say go for the Wave II because it has a physical camera shutter button. This may not seem like such a big deal but a lot of people will click better pictures with a shutter button than without it, as it allows you to fine tune the focus of the camera a little better than a touch would (but still it is a matter of preference).

Also, Wave II produces slightly sharper images at dimmer lighting than Galaxy Ace. Beyond that, there shouldn't be much of a difference between the two cameras.

If you want to go cheaper, forget about the games and just work with Bada, I can safely say that Wave 723 has the best camera in its price range of ~10K compared to virtually any other phone. In ample light (sunny day/bulb) it actually takes better photos than even the Wave II, though the Wave II wins in dimmer lighting conditions (such as a cloudy/rainy day/tubelight/restaurant/bar/club).


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wave II is a really nice phone if you're not bothered about lots of applications. It has got an awesome audio and video quality. For Rs.15k it is the best value for money phone.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 14, 2011)

I have seen Bada... used it... it is very ugly... unusable...

But since OPs priority is Camera, I recommend *Nokia C6 and C7*. Symbian platform is light years ahead of Bada platform in terms of speed and stability...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2011)

@OP, instead of just listening to others comments that symbian is slow, you better try it out yourself. The VFM that phones like C7 and C6-01 provides is very good. And S^3 is much much better. if I have to choose among Bada and Symbian, I would definitely pick Symbian as it's appstore is much better and factory loaded apps too are good. Also,Nokia is much much better than samsung when it comes to support and servicing.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 14, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> There should be a Wave 833 and another Wave that would basically add *NFC* to the Wave II sometime this year.


There will be no NFC service in India at least till 2014-15. So it doesn't matter if your device has it or not.


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 14, 2011)

what is NFC ?

thanks for the overwhelming interest shown by forum members.

thanks all. 

It's Wave-2 over Ace.


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 14, 2011)

*?? Galaxy SL or Wave-2  ??*

Hi Friends,

I had decided upon Wave-2 based upon responses I received from you guys on my original query <Wave-2 or Ace>...

However, on second thoughts, am thinking to consider Galaxy SL which costs around 4000 more than my original choice Wave-2...

Better camera remains my top priority and as I understand both Galaxy SL and Wave-2 are almost equal in this regard... Galaxy SL however doesn't come with Flash... do you guys think that absence of Flash would make such a big difference.. if difference is only marginal then I may decide for Galaxy SL...   reason for my tilt towards Galaxy SL is that Wave-2 doen't support Google-Maps and Samsung's alternative service that Wave-2 has, comes for a monthly subscription price as I read Somewhere... while Google-Maps is free... and this is the only thing which is going against Wave-2...

Please help clear my doubts mentioned above.

thank you very much.

this is my final question friends... I will definitely decide between these 2.

thank you very much.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> @OP, instead of just listening to others comments that symbian is slow, you better try it out yourself. The VFM that phones like C7 and C6-01 provides is very good. And S^3 is much much better. if I have to choose among Bada and Symbian, I would definitely pick Symbian as it's appstore is much better and factory loaded apps too are good. Also,Nokia is much much better than samsung when it comes to support and servicing.



Symbian^3 is definitely very usable (with quite a few good apps too), but with nokia itself planning to phase out Symbian very soon, support for these devices is questionable. Already the nokia forums for the C-series phones are filled with complaints, it is said that C-series doesn't receive the same level of support as E or N series phones.

Otherwise, C6-01 and C7-00 have EDOF fixed focus cameras. They also perform image processing to sharpen up the details. It's not so bad viewed normally but zoom it up a little and you will notice a good difference between real AF cameras in N8/Wave/others and what the EDOF cameras produce. Also, they are *horrible* for taking close up shots.

C6-00, however, uses Symbian S60V5 and has a 5MP Autofocus camera, and it clicks some great pics. So that would be a good choice.

Anyway, all this is moot as the OP is already going for the Wave II.

@brijeshtr: AFAIK Bada supports Java version of Google Maps. There is also a version optimized for the Wave's display resolution available on some forums. 

Galaxy SL has very slightly inferior (slower) hardware and plastic body compared to the Wave II. The flash makes a difference and if given a choice between having it or not, just get the one that has it. Wave II's flash is quite powerful too.

Plastic body may not be such a big deal, but on the Galaxy SL it is a fingerprint magnet. And trust me, if you're spending so much on a phone, the metal body makes a difference in the feel or the phone. Whether you like it or not is up to you, but I personally think a metal body really feels a lot better on the hand. Of course, Galaxy SL has a 4'' screen compared to the Wave II's 3.7'' screen.

I'd say go for the Galaxy SL if and only if you need android very badly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Also,Nokia is much much better than samsung when it comes to support and servicing.



 I agree


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 15, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Plastic body may not be such a big deal, but on the Galaxy SL it is a fingerprint magnet. And trust me, if you're spending so much on a phone, the metal body makes a difference in the feel or the phone. Whether you like it or not is up to you, but I personally think a metal body really feels a lot better on the hand. Of course, Galaxy SL has a 4'' screen compared to the Wave II's 3.7'' screen.
> 
> I'd say go for the Galaxy SL if and only if you need android very badly.


This Plastic/Metal comparison tilts me in favor of Wave-2.
Would have liked Android provided all features of Wave-2 were given too but am not desperate either.



AcceleratorX said:


> Galaxy SL has very slightly inferior (slower) hardware and plastic body compared to the Wave II. The flash makes a difference and if given a choice between having it or not, just get the one that has it. Wave II's flash is quite powerful too.


Great Info... It is Wave-2 for me 



AcceleratorX said:


> AFAIK Bada supports Java version of Google Maps. There is also a version optimized for the Wave's display resolution available on some forums.


Great to know about support for Google-Maps.... This seals the deal in favor of Wave-2.

Btw...what is AFAIK Bada? pradon my ignorance.

thank you very much for the precise and crisp info. It helped solve my confusion a great deal. It would also save me few thousand bucks


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2011)

^Bada is the name of the Operating System in Samsung Wave series phones.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2011)

used uncles c7 & it looks really really slow against my modded optimus one. switching screen is visibly slow. UI is good but then the slow response time may spoil everything.


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jun 16, 2011)

having used both original wave and symbian 3 device.. I would rather chose symbian 3..
there is no doubt that wave is a very good phone... but BADA is too basic.. IT IS NOT A SMARTPHONE... there is not even a good messanger app.. in terms of usability BADA is definetely easier than symbian 3.. but symbian being many years old has more features and it a good smartphone.. ;


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2011)

Get Galaxy SL and you will never ever jump to any other OS. Android is here to rule.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 17, 2011)

Seriously... OP doenst need app and doesnt bother abt OS. As per usability, Bada is the OS version of Touchwiz... all childish big images, simple setting. Its far far more easy to use than any Symbian 3 device. I have used C7 and, though its a wonderful phone with great display and camera, the UI is far too cluttered, difficult to get at first go, and certainly slower than Wave II.
And unless u want an android device with the facility of loads of apps and all, dont go for it. As a device, Wave has a faster chipset, stronger body, and better battery life than SGSL. Its lower memory, but unless u load it with lots of apps, u wont notice it. Plus, there wont be any updates for SGSL, Wave II will get the Bada 2.0 update, which is supposed to fix the app problem as well. Samsung App store is growing at a slow rate with relevant apps, but thats not a concern for OP.


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks all.

One more query about Wave-2...

is there a limit on "History of Dialled/Received Calls" ??

thanks!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 18, 2011)

AFAIK there is no limit set in Bada OS specifications but I think the limit on the device is around 1000....


----------



## brijeshtr (Jun 18, 2011)

@AcceleratorX... thanks... if there is such a limit on the device then probably it can be readjusted using some app.. if such an app is not there now, it might become available in future... as many would have such a reqm


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2011)

look at bada development commitee at xda or forums.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 18, 2011)

BADA is for dumb phones... it is a Samsung's replacement for Symbian and Homebrew on dumb phones... I just cannot understand how anyone can spend 15k on a dumb phone...


----------



## andro (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^Because everyone is not the same person running for apps.Some people like it to keep simple.As far as a 'phone' is concerned nothing is wrong with Bada although as a smartphone it lacks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2011)

we are not talking about apps. but about the strange stupid restrictions that Samsung's dev team has implemented into Bada. ok, Android also got some restrictions & faults but there are workarounds. BADA doesn't have those. you are stuck at whatever is provided in the OS.


----------



## andro (Jun 20, 2011)

Apple restricts it users the most,some damn stupid ones like BT transfer,still its the best seller.It solely depends on the owner's use,what he want from his device.


----------

